# faire les gros yeux à quelqu'un



## patci32

Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire l'expression "faire les gros yeux" en espagnol, je ne trouve aucune information à ce sujet... 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## galizano

Je te propose: mirar con ojos terribles/ mirar con severidad. Attends d'autres propositions.


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour et bienvenue,
je dirais *"mirar mal (a alguien)"*: Il m'a fait les gros yeux": "Me ha mirado mal".


----------



## patci32

Merci pour votre aide  Il n'existe donc pas d'expression directement similaire en espagnol, associée au mot "ojo" ?


----------



## swift

Hola Patci:

A veces 'me hizo unos ojos' sirve, siempre que con el tono adecuado se dé a entender que eran ojos de enojo o furia. Pero esta opción calzaría más bien en el habla. En una narración, ¿"mirar con ojos de fuego"...?


----------



## patci32

Ah vale. Pero en este caso, era para traducir un texto bastante litterario... Y "me hizo unos ojos" me parece bastante coloquial no ?


----------



## swift

Sí, perdona. Acabo de completar mi mensaje.

Además no teníamos cómo saber en qué contexto debías traducir esta expresión.


----------



## patci32

Si, verdad, la culpa es mia. Entonces la expresion correcta seria "mirar una persona con ojos de fuego"?


----------



## swift

Sólo dije que es una opción. Si nos ofrecieras una oración completa y más contexto, podríamos ayudarte a encontrar una traducción más apropiada.


----------



## patci32

Ok, la frase entera es esta: "J’allais protester, mais il a fait les gros yeux et mis un doigt devant ma bouche. Pierre Dippel est un homme qui n’aime pas être contrarié."


----------



## swift

Entonces 'me vio feo' o 'me miró feo'. ¿Quieres usar 'ojos' a toda costa?

En Costa Rica existe la expresión 'torcerle los ojos a alguien'.


----------



## patci32

No quiero usar ojos a toda costa pero intento ser el mas "fiel" posible al texto. Me estoy entrenando para un concurso y la parte traduccion es muy exigente. Entonces para ti "me vio feo" es lo mas adecuado aqui ?


----------



## swift

Todo depende del tono general del texto. Esa persona narra los hechos como protagonista. ¿Se expresa coloquialmente o con un lenguaje más bien pulido? Tanto 'ver' como 'mirar' feo a alguien son expresiones familiares.


----------



## patci32

Ah pues, el texto viene de Ana Gavalda "Je l'aimais", y se expresa en un tono muy correcto, nada familiar.


----------



## patci32

"Ojos de fuego" o "con severidad" quizas sean los mas adecuados no ?


----------



## Lexinauta

Puedes combinar ambos y decir 'me miró con ojos severos'.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- me lanzó una mirada de reprobación

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## patci32

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## Pinairun

Me echó una mirada fulminante.


----------



## jaimichu

Me fulminó con la mirada.


----------



## AMAT VICTORIA CURAM

"Hacer jetas" No tiene que ver con los ojos, empero, denota el mismo significado que _faire les gros yeux.
_Me hizo una jeta.

En una ocasión, en una novela, había visto traducida esta expresión como _mirar con cara de enfado._ Y notar que aquí tampoco se habla de ojos.


----------



## swift

Hola, Amat victoria curam. 

¿En qué región del mundo se usa esa expresión?

Releyendo el hilo, he recordado la 'mirada torva'.


----------



## AMAT VICTORIA CURAM

Por lo menos sé que la primera citada se usa en México, y la segunda se le puede escuchar a cualquier hispanohablante.


----------



## hanna0

jaimichu said:


> Me fulminó con la mirada.



Bonjour le forum,

j'allais vous proposer le même expression que jaimichu, alors:

"J’allais protester, mais il a fait les gros yeux et mis un doigt devant ma bouche. Pierre Dippel est un homme qui n’aime pas être contrarié."

"Iba a protestar, pero me fulminó con la mirada y puso un dedo delante de mi boca. Pierre es un hombre al que no le gusta ser contrariado."


Salutations.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Hanna0,

"Fulminar con la mirada" correspondrait plutôt à "fusiller du regard", c'est encore autre chose. C'est plus fort en animosité que "faire les gros yeux".

Faire les gros yeux, c'est en général un signe des yeux que fait un adulte quand un enfant fait ou dit une bêtise. C'est montrer son mécontentement, avertir l'enfant que ce n'est pas bien (par exemple si l'enfant dit un gros mot, ou qu'il donne un tape à son frère). Ça ne va pas plus loin que ça. Même si c'est à un adulte qu'on lance ce regard-là. C'est plus un avertissement qu'autre chose.

Juste mon opinion. 

Gévy


----------

